# granola bar recipe.....anyone???



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I am looking for a healthy kind of easy granola bar type recipe that is soft (some granola bars are pretty hard and my one and a half year old likes the soft ones) I had one tonight....it had kelp (not sure if it was powdered?), sesame seeds, pumpkin seeds, flax seeds and honey I think......any ideas.


----------



## rgarlough (Jul 18, 2002)

I found a recipe for a bar like granola thing. By bar, I mean more like a 'bar' = cookie bar. Definitely not a crunchy bar.

In a large bowl, mix together 2 cups "instant" oatmeal, 1 cup flour (of your choice), 3/4 cup brown sugar, a dash of salt and any of your choices of 'dry' ingrediants - nuts, dried fruit, chocolate chips, etc.
In a smaller bowl, mix together 1 egg, 1/2 cup oil (of your choice, butter or coconut oil should work as well), 1/2 cup honey.
Combine wet ingrediants w/dry in large bowl. Mix with hands for best results.
Pour into greased pan and bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes or until edges are golden brown.
Allow to cool completely before cutting.

I thought the original recipe was a bit high on the sugar so I successfully reduced the brown sugar to 1/2 without any negative results. Depending on the nut content, the salt can be omitted. Mine were a bit salty... I think rolled oats could be used but the wet ingrediants may need tweeking.


----------



## christmasevetwins (Mar 16, 2006)

Alton Brown from Food Network's Good Eats did an episode on granola and power bars once. All recipes are free at foodtv.com. Just search for granola and it will come up. I made them and they were really yummy. Had lots of nuts, dried fruit and even wheat germ.


----------



## cynotgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

:


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Search back a month or so and you'll find some awesome recipes.


----------



## Becken (May 28, 2006)

Coming to this very late, but here's the base recipe for the snack bars I make every week.

* Pepitas - whirled in food processor until fragmented fairly well
* Wheat Germ
* Wheat Bran
* Quick Oats
* Flax seeds
* Pine nuts - also whirled for a teeny bit
* Sunflower seeds
* Sesame seeds
* Dried cranberries
* Mixed nuts and raisins - whirled until very pastey
* Brown rice syrup - melt it microwave to make pouring easier

Mix everything together (it should take some strenuous stirring) and press into a saran-wrap lined pan. Put into freezer to set, then cut into squares and store in fridge.

I switch these up every week. Dates and coconut are a delicious dried fruit option. I've done mango & cranberry, apricot mango...and I keep thinking about doing dried apples and cinnamon. Your imagination is the limit!


----------



## sunshinesister (Oct 8, 2005)

i got this recipe is off of mdc somewhere. it's super yummy, but quite soft...

*Raw Energy Bars*
By Cathe Olson Author of The Vegetarian Mother's Cookbook and Simply Natural Baby Food available at www.simplynaturalbooks.com
Moderator of Mothering's Nutrition and Good Eating Discussion Forum
Here's a raw bar full of nutritious energy for snacks, lunchboxes, picnics, and even dessert!
1/4 cup sesame seeds
1/4 cup sunflower seeds
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup dried figs
1/2 cup peanut butter, almond butter, or tahini

Place sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, raisins, and figs in food processor with metal blade. Chop until everything is ground together. Add nut or seed butter and mix until combined. Roll mixture into balls or press into 8-inch round cake pan and cut into 1-inch squares. Keep refrigerated.
Makes about 3 dozen
Note: Nuts can be substituted for seeds and other dried fruit can be substituted for raisins and figs.
Variation:
Coconut Energy Bars: Add 1/2 cup unsweetened coconut to mixture. Add a little coconut milk if necessary to help balls hold together.
--


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

Not really granola bars, but I make a "cookie" that could easily be adapted into bar form.

Basically I mash 2-3 bananas (or however many are overripe), mix in oatmeal and applesauce until everything is combined and it resembles a loose cookie dough consistency. Add raisins, handful of nuts, even chocolate chips - whatever you like. If you want you can add cinnamon and nutmeg for more flavor or other seasonings you like. Let this mix sit for at least 5 mintues to allow the oatmeal to absorb a little of the moisture. I spoon it out with my melon baller and then squish them down flat on a cookie sheet. Cook in a slow oven @ 275 for 20 minutes or until the "cookies" are set and bottoms are lightly browned.

If you are going to make bars, I would definitely spray or lightly oil the bottom of the baking pan as these tend to stick, especially when you don't cook them long enough.

Hope you like them, my family loves them, especially the little man cubs. And I have not reservations about letting them eat their fill considering the ingredients.


----------



## Bitter Green (Feb 17, 2005)

ooooh great recipes! I'm going to try those


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

moved to Nutrition and Good Eating forum since this is not really about meal planning.


----------

